# Craftsman 10/32 536.885000 Questions!



## biggunner01 (Jan 26, 2019)

I just picked up this 10/32 tonight for 40 bucks locally. I couldn't pass it up. I'm new to this but have always wanted a tracked machine. Was told it hadn't run in several years and had no spark. Already have that taken care of and the carb is soaking overnight so I can get that rebuilt. Hoping to burn some fuel tomorrow evening.

Few questions though...

Model number is 536.885000
Engine is 143 78607 SE and that's all I can make out on it. 

Anyone know how old this thing is? How about what engine it is? 

The tracks roll very smoothly right now but do turn. I'm assuming there is some significant maintenance that needs to be done to them as well. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## LawnToro (Dec 28, 2018)

biggunner01 said:


> I just picked up this 10/32 tonight for 40 bucks locally. I couldn't pass it up. I'm new to this but have always wanted a tracked machine. Was told it hadn't run in several years and had no spark. Already have that taken care of and the carb is soaking overnight so I can get that rebuilt. Hoping to burn some fuel tomorrow evening.
> 
> Few questions though...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!

Great find for $40. Yours has a 10 HP Tecumseh engine. Those are great machines, though the carbs can be extremely finicky. I am not sure about the tracks, but someone else here should be able to help with that. As far as age goes, I would venture to guess that it is from the mid to late 90s.


----------



## biggunner01 (Jan 26, 2019)

Here's a photo. Seems to be pretty clean. Not much for first on the housing.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Look like a beast, clean it up and add an impeller kit - you won't be sorry. I added an impeller kit to my 10 HP Craftsman and it was well worth the time. Look down your chute and check the gap between the auger blade and auger housing - anything more than 1/8 of an inch is too much, my Craftsman gap was 5/8 of an inch. Welcome and good luck.., lubricate that metal chute housing too.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool! For $40, and with tracks, how can you go wrong?? I'd like to try tracks at some point. Enjoy, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow that's a great find for 40$. I think the craftsman 2 are from early 90's. I saw one for sale around here for 400$ Canadian and it looked in worst shape then yours.

I'd invest in new belts, new spark plug, and new carb. I got a new carb/spark plug on amazon for 14$ and it included a fuel shutoff valve.


----------



## biggunner01 (Jan 26, 2019)

Well, tried to clean the carb but the gaskets fell apart. Have a new one showing up tomorrow. Chinese knockoff I'm sure but didn't want to spend the 90 bucks one an OEM one. Got the spark issue resolved by cleaning off the rust on the coil pack and flywheel. Pulled the tracks since I've read some stuff now on here about them. Fortunately they slid right off the shafts. The shafts on mine weren't to bad at all. Took the wire wheel to all of that to clean them up anyhow. Chains were rusted which was the main problem. Cleaned them up and they are soaking in oil overnight. Will reassemble them tomorrow while I wait for the carb. New oils and plug too. 8-12" of snow coming tomorrow overnight so if all goes well I might be able to try this beast out tomorrow. Way more than I need for my little driveway but couldn't pass it up for 40 bucks! It was worth more than that the way it sat when I bought it. Thinking I'll sell my POS Yard Machine if I get this working right and it will cover every everything I spend on this big boy. If all goes well might have to go full restoration this summer on it. I'm glutten for punishment when it comes to having projects to do. Lol. Thanks for all the advice. Keep it coming!


----------



## biggunner01 (Jan 26, 2019)

Well, she runs!! The cheap carb I bought leaks a bit out of the float bowl so I'll have to get that fixed. The problem is it runs for a few minutes and then dies. Not sure if that is because the carb is leaking or something else. I'm not very smart when it comes to carbs so I'll take any advice anyone is willing to give! The primer bulb doesn't seem to build any pressure....not sure if that could be my problem, and I assume that is because of the float bowl leak. Will have to work on it another night...too loud with the kids in bed. To bad too, decent snow coming tonight here and wanted to try it out.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats on getting it running! 

The line from the primer to the carb may have fallen apart, that's happened to me. I doubt that would cause issues once you get it started, though. 

A simple cause for dying after several minutes can be a gas cap with a clogged vent. It can't let more air into the tank as you use fuel, so it draws a vacuum, and stops the fuel flow. You can loosen the the cap and try running that way. Or cover the tank's opening with a plastic bag, secured to the opening, and poke some holes in it for a vent, just as a test. 

If it runs for a few minutes, I'd imagine your carb is OK. It could have a clogged fuel filter (if equipped), or fuel lines that are collapsing, or otherwise causing trouble. But I'd start with the easy stuff, like the gas cap, and go from there.


----------



## biggunner01 (Jan 26, 2019)

Fix one thing, then find another issue to figure out. Can't complain because I've got about 70 bucks into this thing is all.

This issue has me a little stumped though. The blower housing seems to be out of square to the ground and I'm not sure how to fix it. Thought it was maybe just the scraper blade but it definitely isn't that or the shoes. It's between 1/2 and 3/4" different from left to right side. I can't image there is any way to adjust this per say is there? It'd mean rotating the entire chute one the tractor... Is that possible? 

Definitely needs an impeller kit tossed on too. That will be coming once I find some good rubber to cut up.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

biggunner01 said:


> This issue has me a little stumped though. The blower housing seems to be out of square to the ground and I'm not sure how to fix it. Thought it was maybe just the scraper blade but it definitely isn't that or the shoes. It's between 1/2 and 3/4" different from left to right side. I can't image there is any way to adjust this per say is there? It'd mean rotating the entire chute one the tractor... Is that possible?


The auger housing is held on by 4 bolts in most cases. There may be a little play that could work to your advantage. Tip it up into the maintenance position, come in through the bottom and loosen them up and you might be able to rotate the housing some. There's also the chance something is bent or broken in the mounting surface where the auger housing and the tractor unit bolt together.

Good luck.


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

That's an awesome find ! Those tracs are the bom !! If it was mine, I'd paint it yellow and put a Caterpillar sticker on it! 

I'm serious !


----------



## biggunner01 (Jan 26, 2019)

Loosened the housing and that squared it up a bit. Will need to buy a new scraper bar since the one on it is pretty worn and not worn evenly. I'll replace the belts too. Ran it for a hit today. It seems to idle fine and throttle up well. I was plowing the sides of the roads and every so often it would lose power and want to die... As soon as I let off the drive and auger it would slowly gain back rpms and ramp back up. It wasn't under heavy load by any means either. I don't know if it is the cheap carb I bought or possibly something else....New plug, new carb,new fuel line, new primer bulb and line, fresh premium gasoline. I'm stumped... Hate paying someone top dollar to sort it out at the service center.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Does it have a fuel filter? Is it clean? 

You could also reproduce the problem, then try loosening the gas cap. Perhaps its vent is somewhat clogged?


----------



## biggunner01 (Jan 26, 2019)

No fuel filter on this one. Brand new cap too.


----------



## kenora (Aug 29, 2018)

I have the identical machine and couldn't be much happier.. I've gone over every fastener a few times and replaced the friction disc so far.mine was jumping a chain cog every so often in reverse but that was cited with a bit more tension on the tracks.. it's a bear to wrestle around the corners but is awesome for my huge yard and mile of driveway ..fuel usage is better than I thought it would be.. and take the advice about the impeller upgrade.. mine had about a 3/4 inch gap.. blows awesome now

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## biggunner01 (Jan 26, 2019)

I think I'm going to move this one along and try and find an 8/26. This thing is just to much of a beast for what I need. I have it running pretty solid now. Likes to idle high once in a while still but it stays running just fine. I'm sure that it needs new belts as well. Any suggestions as to what it's worth now knowing that it's a strong runner and the tracks and auger are all free, cleaned up and greased. Was thinking $250 but wasn't sure if that was enough/too much. Just don't feel like going full restoration on it if it isn't practical for my little city driveway.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Price is all relative - depends on what people will pay. I sold a 10/32 wheeled unit the other year for $400 IIRC. I happened to find someone what wanted what I had and was willing to pay it. I also had a 7hp 26" unit the other year I couldn't give away.


----------



## biggunner01 (Jan 26, 2019)

Well, I posted it for 300. We'll see how that goes. I've got all of about 80 bucks into it so I can't go wrong.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That sounds like a very reasonable price. Unless you have an absolute need, if you don't get offers - hold it till you can.


----------

